# [Regular Season Game 12] Houston Rockets at Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No time today. Go Rockets!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> No time today. Go Rockets!!


Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss... so we win today.:makeadeal


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

game time!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible playing and bad win, We had a lot of luck today.
Can't keep playing like this in the future.:whistling:
Can't play like this next game vs Atlanta.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I fell asleep watching this game cause of work again. But I made it up to the 3rd quarter and man was it an ugly win. By looking at the box score I am glad we turned it up in the 4th Q. These are the kind of games against these team we need to win. 

Also up here in Minneapolis the Timberwolves are all but forgotten. WIth the Twins and Vikings doing as well as they have, nobody really cares about the Wolves here. Right now, you can get 6 courtside upper level seats for 40 bucks. Crazy


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Luis Scola, as is his custom, sat courtside for about five minutes on Wednesday before his nightly pregame drills.
> 
> As he moved to take his turn on the floor, he realized he had been leaning on the scorers' table, and that a worker was waiting quietly for Scola to move on so he could finish some pregame preparations.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/11/rockets_97_wolves_84_winning_t.html


----------

